# Jetzt schon Nachwuchs ???



## Tomy26 (28. Apr. 2018)

Hallo

Habe gestern einen ca.1,5 cm kurzen  Fisch im Teich gesehen. 
Ist es nicht noch etwas früh für Nachwuchs ?
Hab mal ein Bild gemacht.
  
Und mit 1,5 cm finde ich ihn auch groß für Nachwuchs aus diesem Jahr.
Was meint ihr ? 
Letztes jahr habe ich 20 __ Moderlieschen und 10 Bitterlinge einegsetzt.
Sind nach dem Winter nur noch 14 und 4 über wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe.


----------



## Wild (28. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,
ich denke, das ist Nachwuchs von den __ Moderlieschen aus dem letzten Jahr.
Meine sind auch ungefähr so groß und gut über den Winter gekommen.

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Tomy26 (29. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Norbert
Habe ich nicht mehr mit gerechnet, da ich sie erst anfang August eingesetzt habe.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Apr. 2018)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> Hallo Norbert
> Habe ich nicht mehr mit gerechnet, da ich sie erst anfang August eingesetzt habe.



Hi Frank,

__ Moderlieschen haben als sehr kurzlebige Fische keine "feste" Laichzeit. 
Die plötzliche Änderung der Wasserwerte, Futter, Temperatur, Einrichtung ect. kann schon mal dazu führen das Fische aus dem Handel auch später noch mal Lust auf ein Nümmerchen bekommen wenn sie aus wochen-/monatelanger Hälterung in einen Teich kommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tomy26 (29. Apr. 2018)

Super ! Wenn es den kleinen bei mir gefällt.
Ist aber nur einer, den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Mai 2018)

aus meinen letztes Jahr eingesetzten 40 __ Moderlieschen sind nun auch viel viel mehr geworden

im Teich schwimmen nun in der warmen Uferzone 100erte von ca. 8mm langen Jungfischchen (und die Daddies sind immer noch fleisig am Stengel schubsen). Da haben die 3 Wallerchen demnächst einiges zu tun - die Unmengen von Rückenschwimmern werden sich auch fleisig bedienen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tomy26 (6. Mai 2018)

Ja heute habe ich auch festgestellt dass ich hunderte von kleinen Fischen in der Uferzone habe.
  sind nur ca 5mm


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2018)

der Moderlieschennachwuchs von Anfang Mai steht sehr gut im teicheigenen Lebendfutter und hat z.T schon 2-3cm Länge

MfG Frank


----------



## Linnet (28. Mai 2018)

Hab jetzt auch erstaunt zum ersten mal Nachwuchs vom letzten Jahr gefunden. Ich hab zt fast handzahme Fische und hatte mal wieder beim füttern nen Fuß im Wasser und plötzlich schwimmt da ganz selbstverständlich nen Fisch daneben der mir neu ist. Also hat wohl bei meinen Goldfischen letzten Sommer ein Zwerg überlebt und jetzt wo er sich gezeigt hat sehe ich ihn ständig


----------



## sebi3 (3. Juni 2018)

Hier haben die __ Moderlieschen (sind dieses Jahr neu in den Teich gekommen, um die Stechmücken in Schach zu halten) einen Tag nachdem ich die in einem Bottich vorgezogene Seerose in den Teich gesetzt habe direkt ihre Eier gelegt. Die anderen Pflanzen mit Stängeln im Wasser, etwa die Sumpf-__ Schwertlilie haben sie zuvor ignoriert.
Die Eier sind seit Samstag vor einer Woche dran, müssten also am Dienstag schlüpfen, sofern die Dauer von 10 Tagen von der auf Wikipedia zu lesen ist, stimmt.
  
Seitdem die Seerose da ist streiten sich die Moderlieschen ständig darum und jagen sich durch den Teich.


----------



## sebi3 (11. Juni 2018)

sebi3 schrieb:


> Hier haben die __ Moderlieschen (sind dieses Jahr neu in den Teich gekommen, um die Stechmücken in Schach zu halten) einen Tag nachdem ich die in einem Bottich vorgezogene Seerose in den Teich gesetzt habe direkt ihre Eier gelegt. Die anderen Pflanzen mit Stängeln im Wasser, etwa die Sumpf-__ Schwertlilie haben sie zuvor ignoriert.
> Die Eier sind seit Samstag vor einer Woche dran, müssten also am Dienstag schlüpfen, sofern die Dauer von 10 Tagen von der auf Wikipedia zu lesen ist, stimmt.
> Anhang anzeigen 199277
> Seitdem die Seerose da ist streiten sich die Moderlieschen ständig darum und jagen sich durch den Teich.


Eier sind geschlüpft, jetzt sieht es fast überall im Teich so aus:


----------



## DbSam (11. Juni 2018)

sebi3 schrieb:


> Eier sind geschlüpft


cool lol

Viel Erfolg bei der Aufzucht,
Gruß Carsten


PS:
Sorry, der musste sein. Lag gerade unter dem Tisch.


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2018)

was der Carsten nur immer unterm Tisch macht


----------

